# Hardware Empfehlung Festplatte gesucht...

## mattes

Hallo,

ich wollte mir mal 1/2 neue Festplatten (SATA) zulegen, um vorsorglich die Alten auszutauschen. Dachte da an sowas im Bereich 1,5-2TB. Leider habe ich bei Recherchen zu aktuellen Modellen extrem viele negative Berichte gelesen, was die Qualität anbelangt.  Hat von euch zufällig Jemand eine Empfehlung?

Beste Grüße

Mattes

----------

## franzf

Kommt wohl drauf an, was du damit machen willst. Ist Geschwindigkeit entscheidend? Lautstärke wurscht?

Ein paar Warnungen:

Bin vor kurzem auf Probleme mit einer Samsung EcoGreen 2TB aufmerksam geworden.

WD Caviar Green würde ich gleich ganz lassen, wenn du nicht die Garantie verlieren willst.

Spontan hätte ich gesagt, die WD Caviar Black wären zuverlässig, allerdings haben hier gerade die 1,5 und 2TB-Versionen eine gewisse Qualitätsstreuung. Scheint aber so, dass wenn was kaputt ist, kriegst du sie gleich gar nicht ordentlich zum Laufen. Ansonsten sind sie schnell und laut (wenn sie ungedämpft im Gehäuse verschraubt sind). Die 1TB-Variante scheint aber durchweg gut zu sein...

Auch die 1TB Caviar Blue scheint recht ordentlich zu sein - vor allemwohl leiser als die Caviar Black.

Hitachi oder Maxtor hab ich schon lang nicht mehr verbaut, weil ich damit nur Pech hatte :/ Eine verbaute Samsung scheint nach 2 Jahren ihre besten Tage hinter sich zu haben :/ Deshalb verbau ich nur noch WD - eine uralte 70GB Raptor läuft immer noch problemlos und schnell, eine andere C. Black (640GB) läuft seit einem Jahr verlässlich, schnell, und wird immer leiser...

----------

## mattes

Servus Franz!

danke für die ausführliche Schilderung! 

Also Prio 1 hat für mich die Zuverlässigkeit, zwar mache ich Backups aber eine kaputte Platte macht immer Ärger!

Prio2 wäre dann eine ausgeglichene Mischung aus Perfomance, Geräusch und Energiehunger. 

Die Caviar Blue schient recht ordentlich zu sein was ich so per Google ermitteln konnte. Schade, dass es die nicht mit mehr als 1TB gibt. Aber der Preis ist auch ganz anständig und somit wird das wohl werden... Hoffentlich behält sie die Daten bei sich  :Wink: 

Zur Zeit habe ich übrigens auch Western Digital Caviar Blue im Einsatz. Die kommen schon auf Betriebszeiten von 8000h ohne Fehler, aber jetzt wirds doch mal Zeit für einen Austausch.

Schönen Sonntag noch, Grüße

Matthias

----------

## schachti

Entgegen der Erfahrungen von Franz setze ich seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich Samsung-Platten ein und bin sehr zufrieden. Die sind in der Regel von Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her sehr gut und glänzen oft durch niedrigen Stromverbrauch.

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Entgegen der Erfahrungen von Franz setze ich seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich Samsung-Platten ein und bin sehr zufrieden.

 

Das ist halt das Problem mit den Erfahrungen  :Wink: 

Angeblich sollen Intel-Systeme so überlegen sein, hab aber bisher eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (extrem überhitzender P4, heißer, lahmer Celeron, in nem Laptop nen Core2Duo, der ziemlich lahmt...) daher weiß ich, dass mein nächster Rechner wieder ein AMD-System (Low bis Midrange) wird.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Samsung gute Platten baut, die Monitore sind ja auch klasse (hab nur noch solche  :Wink: ). Aber die Erfahrung kann halt ganz schön lähmen  :Razz: 

----------

## misterjack

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festplattenlaufwerk#Hersteller <- gibt eh nicht mehr viele. western digital kann ich auch empfehlen.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> WD Caviar Green 

 

Ich hab seit nem Jahr eine Caviar Green 1TB als USB Platte, fast täglich dabei, keine Probleme.

Im Rechner stecken zwei Caviar Green 1,5TB, sauschnell und selbst wenn mein Rechner offen ist, hört man ihn nicht. Hab bisher noch keine leisere Platte gesehen.

----------

## franzf

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   WD Caviar Green  
> 
> Ich hab seit nem Jahr eine Caviar Green 1TB als USB Platte, fast täglich dabei, keine Probleme.
> 
> Im Rechner stecken zwei Caviar Green 1,5TB, sauschnell und selbst wenn mein Rechner offen ist, hört man ihn nicht. Hab bisher noch keine leisere Platte gesehen.

 

Ja, gelaufen ist sie hier auch. Dann der Schock mit smartctl... Wie hoch ist der Load_Cycle_Count bei dir? Bei 300000 ist Schluss mit haltbar...

----------

## doedel

Die Ältere 1TB hat 8331, die beiden neuen 4755 und 4930.

----------

## doedel

8331, 1159 Betriebsstunden. macht 7.18 Load Cycle pro Betriebsstunde.

Ergibt bis 300.000 dann 41782.72 Stunden. = 1740 Tage = 4.76 Jahre.

Bei mir lief die Platte in einem Jahr 1159 Stunden, müsste bei mir also im Schnitt 36 Jahre halten.

Das sind aber nur meine Datenplatten. Die laufen nicht immer, nur wenn ich sie brauche.

Die Systemplatten sind 2x WD250gb 2,5" und 1x 8gb OCZ SDD, nur leider kann ich da grad nich nachschaun. Bin auf Arbeit, per SSH daheim nachgesehen nur die WD 250gb zeigen mir überall 0 an. Die SSD steckt im anderen Rechner, der nicht an ist.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Entgegen der Erfahrungen von Franz setze ich seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich Samsung-Platten ein und bin sehr zufrieden. Die sind in der Regel von Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her sehr gut und glänzen oft durch niedrigen Stromverbrauch.

 

ich bin zwar auch von den Samsung-Platten angetan,

aber dass die nunmehr komplett ausschließlich wohl aus China kommen stößt mir sauer auf (zuvor komplett aus Korea oder in Korea zusammengebaut), weiters stört mich die Informations-Politik & Trouble-Management:

 Firmware-Patch für Samsung-Festplatte EcoGreen F4 HD204UI [Update] 

die wollte ich mir jetzt schon mehrfach wegen dem günstigen Preis & der Zuverlässigkeit der älteren Modelle, die bei mir laufen holen, hab es dann zwecks Beratung vor dem Kauf gelassen

und hab mich wieder für eine von Western Digital entschieden

----------

## schachti

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> aber dass die nunmehr komplett ausschließlich wohl aus China kommen stößt mir sauer auf (zuvor komplett aus Korea oder in Korea zusammengebaut),

 

Wenn's danach ginge dürfte man - neben allerlei Dingen des täglichen Gebrauchs - ernsthafte Schwierigkeitkeit beim Kauf von Hardware und Elektronik bekommen.   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich setze mittlerweile WD Caviar Black ein. Davon habe ich z.Z. 4 Stück im Einsatz. WD Caviar Green habe ich 2 im Einsatz. Habe bisher keine Probleme. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Seagate und Samsung habe ich vor ein paar Jahren eingesetzt und leider keine gute Erfahrungen machen können (Performance und Sicherheit). Vielleicht war es auch nur Zufall...

Auf jeden Fall habe ich mittlerweile schon zwei defekte Seagate Platten gehabt und eine defekte Samsng Festplatte. Bei beiden Seagate Platten war nur noch ein knacken zu hören und die Samsung Festplatte ging einfach nicht mehr an.

----------

## tazinblack

Moin moin,

also ich setze privat so gut wie nur Hitachi ein (ehemals  IBM Produktion).

Da bin ich immer gut gefahren. Geschäftlich hab ich mit IBM, Hitachi und Seagate die besten Erfahrungen.

Weniger gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit Western Digital und Maxtor gemacht, Fujitsu hatte ich eine Serie die liefen 5 Jahre 7x24x365 bis zum ersten BadBlock. Von der zweiten Serie hab ich nach 1,5 Jahren schon 3 von 20 getauscht, weil BadBlocks oder Totalausfall.

Zu Samsung kann ich gar nix sagen.

Ist aber rein mein persönlicher Eindruck.

Ich hätte vielleicht von Anfang an Statistik führen sollen  :Smile: 

----------

